#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Newton's Ring in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## abhishek katiyar

In a Newton's ring set up, the two super imposing light waves are  produced by division of amplitude. The set up consists of a plano convex  lens placed on a flat (plane) glass surface as shown in figure. The  light from a broad monochromatic source is made to fall on a glass plate  inclined at 45 . The reflected rays are incident on plano convex lens  and are reflected from the top and bottom surface of air film formed  between the convex surface and flat surface of lens and glass plate  respectively and interference pattern (circular rings) is observed on  the screen (eyepiece) with their center at _O_ '





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Modern Physics pdf free download in engineering physics 2 Introduction to Modern Physics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Engineering applications of Interference phenomenon in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Newton-Raphson Load Flow power system analysis free pdf download Physics-1 newton's rings

----------

